
Thoughts on Medium's monetization - tima101
https://medium.com/drizzle-blog/subscriptions-on-medium-f23de6677464#.ltadk38h1
======
tima101
My cofounder Kelly @klyburke has put together pros and cons of different
monetization strategies for Medium.

